# log arch



## DavidDobbs (Apr 17, 2015)

New toy I started this week.
I was thinking I was get to use it this weekend. But not finished yet.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 17, 2015)

Very cool, how wide is it between the uprights/axles?


----------



## TimR (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm gonna play dumb...no, let me rephrase that, ... call me dumb, but how do you use this? Looks cool, just scratching my head on use. Just for moving logs around property, not on road I take it??


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 17, 2015)

@TimR I've seen pictures of people using them on the road, but it's probably not the best idea. 

You can pick the log up on one end and skid it, or you can hook it towards the middle and lift the whole thjng up without putting much, if any, weight on the vehicle towing it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Apr 17, 2015)

I went to go find a log hauler a woodturner I know built, here's his, what I've thought about building. 



After seeing this video, this other one came up also described as a "log arch". Kind of interesting. 



More than one way to haul a log I guess...when one doesn't have access to heavy equipment.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DavidDobbs (Apr 19, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> Very cool, how wide is it between the uprights/axles?


 It is 30" between the uprights.
I am going to pull it most of the time with my 610 Mule. So didn't want it much bigger. Anything bigger I will move with the tractor.
Been at the farm all weekend without internet.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## TimR (Apr 19, 2015)

David, just thinking out loud...it might help to have some sort of guard on the inside to protect the sidewalls if the log or you go sideways.


----------



## DavidDobbs (Apr 19, 2015)

TimR said:


> I'm gonna play dumb...no, let me rephrase that, ... call me dumb, but how do you use this? Looks cool, just scratching my head on use. Just for moving logs around property, not on road I take it??



It has road axles & hubs I wouldn't mind pulling it s few miles. It will have a wench to lift the logs with then also be able to chain them up.


----------



## TimR (Apr 19, 2015)

I like how simple and portable this approach looks...keep us posted on how it works out!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## justallan (Apr 20, 2015)

Nice job, David. I need one and have all the parts, I just didn't get it made this last winter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

